# Decided on Complete Air 65 for 1yr old - but then found TONS of bad reviews for it as a rear facing seat



## Dot-to-Dot (Sep 27, 2010)

Through careful research and lots of advice from the Family Safety boards here, we FINALLY decided that a Complete Air 65 LX would be the best choice for our 13 month old daughter. We plan to keep her rear-facing. I have a 20% off coupon for Babies R Us and was looking at colors online before purchasing and noticed that they all had bad reviews from people who were using them as a rear-facing seat. They say as a FRONT facing seat, it's great! But as rear-facing that the position it has to be in (upright, of course) and the amount of room for baby's legs is unacceptable. Now, I know it's gonna be cramped for a toddler who is rear facing, but they seemed to understand that as well and still thought it was not a good seat and many returned it.

Now I don't know if I should go with this seat or not! I am pregnant...and sick...I do NOT want to mess with the installation and then return and new purchase scenario. I'm tired just thinking about that.

Any suggestions?

**We have an older Honda CRV and will be placing 1 year old (she'll be 20m old when baby comes) and new baby outboard - so she won't be able to recline much anyway against the adult seat in front of her**


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Take those reviews with a grain (or, preferably, a tablespoon!) of salt. The average consumer isn't terribly car seat savvy. Negative reviews I've read are about issues that are easily resolved, or are written by people who seem to be misinformed about how to use/install the car seat correctly.

The Complete Air 65 is a GREAT seat. It should fit quite well RF in an older CRV. It is easy to get a nice upright install, which will make it take up less front-to-back room. A major plus in a smaller car. It offers more leg room for RF toddlers than most other convertibles, PLUS, the sides are low, making it easy for the child to sling a leg over the side if they'd like (this is how my DS often sits!). It is the tallest convertible on the market, making it easy for most kids to get to 4 RF and to boostering age FF. It's a cinch to change the harness height.

Unless you get the LX model, which has a base with 3 reclining positions, you might have to use a rolled up towel or pool noodle to get the right recline (30* is as upright as it can safely be). This is true for many car seats, and it's safe. However, in my 08 CRV, the regular Complete Air installs ok without a towel/noodle at about a 30-35* angle.


----------



## Lilygoose (Oct 27, 2009)

I have this seat and I really like it. It installs easily (using latch-have not tried w/ a seatbelt) and my DD is very comfy in it. She's very tall (over 3 feet at 2 years old) and is comfy rear-facing-she slings her legs over the sides. It is really easy to adjust the shoulder straps, which is nice. I did a fair bit of research before choosing this seat and for our family I feel it was the best choice-my priorities were a tall shell, rear facing to 40 lbs., and ease of install and use, as I hate messing around w/the carseat and get very frustrated by it. We used to have an alpha-omega convertible, which I hated-although it works great for a seatbelt install in my babysitter's older car, which is where it now stays. This seat is a dream compared to that one.


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a CA65 (not LX) and I had no problem installing it with the seatbelt. I needed my husband to pull the seatbelt tight because he's stronger than me, but it wasn't a big deal. I needed to play around a bit to find the best fit, twisting the buckle stalk and using a noodle to get enough room to pull the belt tight because of the type of seatbelt I have. I didn't like the latch in my car (Cavalier) or my in-laws' Impala, but the seatbelt was fine.

I've found that most of the people who leave those reviews don't know much about carseats. Car-seat.org has a lot of posters who are carseat techs and can answer questions about install and fit, and have tips and tricks to help make it work.


----------



## surrogate (Oct 10, 2009)

messaging you!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I love it as a RFing or FF seat. RFing you may very well need a noodle or 3 to get a decent angle, even for a 1 yr old in some cars, as it tends to install *VERY* upright... but, IMHO opinion this is *FAR* preferable to te other option which is too have a seat over recline in many cars (think: radian!!)


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

It has plenty of room for legs RF--my 5 year old is RF'ing in hers!

Most people think that if the baby's toes can touch the seat it's a horrible thing, so don't worry about those reviews.

You most likely will need a noodle, unless you get the model with the base, as that has recline settings built in. We have had both models and the LX is definitely an easier install and easier to adjust the angle, but the regular model is easy as long as you have a noddle or towel to install with.


----------



## Dot-to-Dot (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the input ladies! When I didn't see any replies last night I was getting worried. We REALLY need a new seat for our dd...she is quickly outgrowing her snugride and it is such a pain getting her in and out of the bucket. I went ahead and ordered and can't wait to get it this week! So there's that! Thanks for your input.


----------



## surrogate (Oct 10, 2009)

yay! Post pics when it arrives! I love to see other people installs!


----------

